
Investors Say Today's CEOs Not Fit to Handle Tomorrow's Tasks - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-14/investors-say-today-s-ceos-aren-t-fit-to-handle-tomorrow-s-tasks
======
Angostura
I'm pretty sure you would have got similar results if you had asked investors
about their CEOs at any time over the last 30 years, surely? The things that
investors are asking for in this survey look pretty generic

